# Sons first bow kill



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

San Marcos, first weekend, several deer at 35 yards. They were out of his range (wise choice !)
Second weekend, nicked a branch from the tree-stand shot under a spike.
Third weekend, last hunt, good doe at 15 yards. She froze him 5 different times, once at half draw. He got a perfect lung shot. He tracked her himself and did most of the skinning and quartering. She ran about 50 yards thru the brush and tall wet grass which made it a little tough for him to find.
He's taken several deer in the past but this one was special. He may never go back to a rifle.
I was lucky enough to watch everything from a box blind.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, ABSOLTELY GREAT and wise choice on passing the shot @ 35, nice shot, looks like he let the air out of her....WW


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome Job! Wet grass can be a pain! Congrats


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Once you make your first with a bow, you are hooked.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great story and glad you were there to witness it.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, and it looks like a perfect shot.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Way to go!


Gun for sale????


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Excellent!

TH


----------

